# Siberian Epson 8350 Review



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The color wheel in my Optoma EP719 finally gave out and I had the misfortune/fortune of needing to replace it in the home theater. Since its purchase projector technology has literally skyrocketed and grown at a pace only exceeded by mobile phone technology. My selection was the Epson 8350.

Aesthetics: This projector is a monster. Taking up nearly the entire top shelf of my setup and is nearly the size of my receiver. If you need a cute little projector this is not it. I would not want to mount this from the ceiling because it is so stinking big. It literally dwarfs my EP719. It is not pretty either. White was a poor choice of color IMO and a big white monstrous projector is not art. The composite exterior certainly has the look of cheap, but if you are not looking for a pretty projector then keep reading. 

Performance: It destroys my previous projector in terms of picture quality, brightness and color accuracy. The only concern is the occasional red tints in some videos. It is not in all videos so it may be a product of the recording itself. So if your primary concern is performance it does the job well.

Friendliness: You will need the manual to figure out some functions, but lens shift, focus and zooming are simplistic. They also are very easy to turn a feature not always common in projectors. Overall it is friendly. Lens shift make placement a breeze compared with the EP719. 

Functionality: This will require some time to test everything, but so far the menus are responsive.

Reliability: I have heard of compatibility issues with Oppo Blu-ray players, but they seem to be isolated. Time will tell how reliable the projector truly is though. 

Value: At this time the purchased appears to be properly priced. I will not call this projector a bargain at 1300 dollars, but it is not overpriced and would be an excellent choice for a projector based theater setup. (Is it overly price, under priced, etc)

Overall this is an excellent projector so far. I would recommend it as long as issues don't prop up in the coming weeks and month.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I just got mine a couple of weeks ago and love it! There were a couple of good tips for out of the box tweaks at Projector central. I am digging it right now, of course it is my first projector.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/epson_home_cinema_8350_projector_review.htm


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

> Even head to head against the Panasonic AE4000 it manages to hold its own--no small accomplishment considering the AE4000 was one of the best projector values of 2009. But the $700 price advantage in the Home Cinema 8350's favor makes it all the more impressive.


Loss of features that, while fleeting in their use, are very handy in the Panasonic. Id make do without them for that price point tho, "impressive" is _very_ accurate.

Found this remarkable as well, thats a great life span:



> The 8350 has an estimated lamp life of up to 4000 hours when used in eco-mode, which reduces lumen output by 22%. The replacement lamp is $300 retail, but can be purchased on the internet for around $250. Panasonic estimates lamp life at up to 3000 hours in eco-mode, which reduces lumen output by 32%. The retail price of the replacement lamp is $400, but it can be found through Internet suppliers in the mid-$300s.


----------

